# IH 656G hydro Hydraulic ports



## Jonota (Mar 13, 2011)

Are any of the ports straight off the engine? I have a two-port connection on either side of the rear of the engine bay, and one in the back. My loader is currently connected to the right side of the engine bay, and I have to actuate the hydraulic engagement arm on the right next to the seat to use my loader controls. Is the connection on the other side straight off the hydraulic pump so I wouldn't need to use the lever? It's annoying to have to use two hands to do anything with the loader.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Jonota said:


> Are any of the ports straight off the engine? I have a two-port connection on either side of the rear of the engine bay, and one in the back. My loader is currently connected to the right side of the engine bay, and I have to actuate the hydraulic engagement arm on the right next to the seat to use my loader controls. Is the connection on the other side straight off the hydraulic pump so I wouldn't need to use the lever? It's annoying to have to use two hands to do anything with the loader.


we have to do the same it is a real headache :dazed: to be operating two valves .
Our ports come off the left side of tractor.


----------

